# Replying to Low IQ Posts Made About Me on incels.is MEGATHREAD



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

Since I can't actually post on incels.is anymore i'll just reply to these posts in this thread. I doubt they'll see this but I don't care.

I'll start with posts on this thread here
https://incels.is/threads/brendioeees-wife.187648/


[B]Gladiatorcel said:


> https://incels.is/attachments/1584673327036-png.220219/
> 
> https://incels.is/attachments/1584673065808-png.220218/
> 
> ...


There are literally two different females in this post just fucking lol, the one who looks a monkey in the tik tok video is not my wife and has actual video evidence of her having a threesome with 2 guys unlike all the tales from the basement larps made up about mine.


[B]FidelCashflow said:


> Is this for real? Isnt that bitch from some third world country?


I'm not sure if this is referring to Kasper or my wife but I guess Australia is pretty third world jfl.


Dregster666 in reply to FidelCashFlow[B] said:


> Dont be. Some 30+ yr old unloaded his man juice inside her 16 yr old twat.





Lookscel[B] said:


> Let me share something about her. She once let a stranger who was around 30 I guess can't remember raw dog her and he cummed inside her then ghosted her. Reading this one of her orbiters said he is broken now and going to kill himself soon. Don't know what happened to him. He used to video chat with her apparently. She started taking plan B after this. Said she was going to kill herself and fucked off from lookism.net . Later I found she is alive and attention whoring somewhere else
> 
> You know what's even better?She was I think 15-16 when this happened





CopingJim[B] said:


> How can you marry a foid you know someone else has coomed inside of her? Literally how can you be so debased.... I will NEVER understand or respect that shit





TheGambler2[B] said:


> Didn't she have some degenerate whoreish stories from the past..And she is on shit tok too JFL.He will be massively cucked,but wouldn't be surprised if he enjoyed it too.


The most notorious tale from the basement. There's literally no proof of this. This comes from Lookism.net which has a known notorious history of rogue moderators who post as other users, go into their accounts, edit their posts, delete swarthes of threads, etc. A day before this happened, a person who had higher admin role, Poobear, who also lived in Perth, Australia where Tahlia lived at the time, DM'd her asking to take her virginity, when she rejected him, the post went up almost soon after, JFL.





I find it funny, how almost everytime some lie is spread about it, it's almost everytime after she rejects someone, and people are absolutely seething about the fact she approached me and is with me now.


Lookscel[B] said:


> He has been orbiting her for months now and comments below her videos " You are a brave girl " or shit like that.


Wrong, she approached and was orbiting me.


Lookscel[B] said:


> Ohh and some other users here said that there are pictures of her out there getting fucked from behind. I for one know that she sent her semi nude pictures to catfish man and he wasn't even catfishing her.


Here we go again, JFL, The picture of her getting "fucked from behind" has been debunked.





It's not her hair color or her skin tone, also there are certain skin details missing aswell that I wont show or talk about to give you fap fuel. I mean where else to even begin, how about the fact that the guy fucking her is pale aswell, you literally can't even say it's lighting, in fact he took a flash photograph, meaning all the skin in the photo brightened up aswell, meaning the girl he is fuckings skin is even darker. Well I have news for you, my wife isn't a Mexican, her hair doesn't look like that, her skin tone doesn't look like that, and her back doesn't look like that and as I said already tried recreated the photo at various lightings, angles, and with flash, and none match up. Are we just gonna grab random pics from people fucking ethnics on an amateur /b/ thread "pics you aren't supposed to thread" and just start larping that they're her now? Just lol.


[B]Romello Gaghan 2 said:


> Fucking traitor. Nothing wrong with ascendance but taunting other incels with dreadful Larps? Not cool man.


I never larped, in fact when I was banned even when I was in a E-Relationship with her I was still an Incel. I mean what argument is this? That because I fell into a certain set of extremely lucky circumstances via looksmaxxing, statusmaxxing, etc, and got a girl who was interested in me from literally the other side of the world i'm a fakecel?

Women in L.A still rejected me, and I gurantee you they still would now.


[B]gymletethnicel said:


> You can ascend if you are giga obese and are a turbomanlet as long as you are white jfl


Just statusmaxx and get a girl from the other side of the earth = JBW. Just lol. You've always been a low IQ poster. Ethnics still have the advantage over average white men in the west and always will until something changes and the marxists get stopped.


[B]deathsh+rt said:


> So much for him being incel, he is just mocking us at this stage.


I have mocked nobody for being an Incel, my beliefs have never changed or faltered either. I am still blackpilled and am on the side of Incels 100%, actual ones that is, which unlike the coping BS said about me, I was an actual one, I just happened to luck out with extraordinary circumstances with a literal unicorn. This doesn't change reality or how I feel about the world.


FinnCel[B] said:


> I thought BrendioEEE wouldn't settle for non-virgins.
> You betrayed us :cryfeels:


I didn't settle for a non virgin, and I mean virgin in the most extreme sense of that word, no penis in mouth, vagina, or butt. 100% Virgin or Death, I have always been about that, and FinnCel as someone who knows how thorough I am about research you should personally know this more than most others on the forum.


PPEcel[B] said:


> He came up with "reverse hypergamy", which is the asinine idea that foids would rather sleep with a 5'2 balding Indian janitor than a 6'4 blond German banker simply because foids are liberals.


That's not what reverse hypergamy is but imagine my shock that an Ethnic wouldn't be able to comprehend concepts that are more than 10 letters long. Reverse hypergamy is that when you take a 5/10 white male, and pit him against a 3-4/10 ethnic male, the ethnic male has more status on average, and is actually status wise is equivalent typically in some cases to a 6-7/10 White Male just from his status alone. This is proven in many such cases, and is the reason why it's almost impossible to find white men with a looksmatch, and why its MUCH easier to find ethnic men with a better looking white female.


MayorOfKekville[B] said:


> This is why youngcels don’t really belong here.
> If you’re under 25, plenty of time to ascend.


What a massive fucking cope again, youngcels are at an extreme disadvantage especially nowadays competing with rich boomers. I always talk about racial reverse hypergamy, but lets talk about age related reverse hypergamy. The fact of the matter is old rich fat fuck boomers status mog the majority of average young men, and because of that they will be able to steal prime women away from their agematched looksmatched, while you fakecel old richcel faggots will scream "MUH BETABUXX ITS JUST PROSTITUTION"

Massive cope, there's a reason why the highest suicide rates among males are young men, and the highest suicide rates among females is older women. Old men, fuck young women while young men rot. That is a fact.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 26, 2020)

read everything


----------



## TheAscendedOne (Mar 26, 2020)

every single word twice


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 26, 2020)

Interesting.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

@LastGerman thoughts on this


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 26, 2020)

Autism.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Autism.


Autism's Me XD


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 26, 2020)

Wtf is this


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## KingOfRome (Mar 26, 2020)

the average IQ on .co is in the double digits. why care what any but the few demonstrably high IQ posters think about anything?


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 26, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> the average IQ on .co is in the double digits.


Guilty as charged .


----------



## Almu (Mar 26, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> read everything





TheAscendedOne said:


> every single word twice





ManANamNahMan said:


> Interesting.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Guilty as charged .


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 26, 2020)

It just doesn't make sense for her to be a virgin, given her mental issues history. It makes no sense at all. If she is truly a virgin this is a real miracle, because my life experiences, blackpill and knowledge about women just doesn't add up with that.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> If she is truly a virgin this is a real miracle


Thank God


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Thank God


Make her film a video of herself showing her hymen


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Make her film a video of herself showing her hymen


Just show nudes of your wife bro


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Just show nudes of your wife bro
> View attachment 321955


You don't have to show them, have you seen it though?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> You don't have to show them, have you seen it though?


*Yes*


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> *Yes*


I don't believe in unicorns


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> I don't believe in unicorns


I didn't either.


----------



## Deleted member 4577 (Mar 26, 2020)

JFL this shit really triggers you huh, all these incels are living rent free in your head


----------



## LastGerman (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I find it funny, how almost everytime some lie is spread about it, it's almost everytime after she rejects someone, and people are absolutely seething about the fact she approached me and is with me now.



That just confirms that most men are just indeed needy. I find it kinda funny because those people are actually the ones blaming men and their neediness. That means, that most men would backstab you for a female if they do have the opportunity for it.



BrendioEEE said:


> It's not her hair color or her skin tone, also there are certain skin details missing aswell that I wont show or talk about to give you fap fuel. I mean where else to even begin, how about the fact that the guy fucking her is pale aswell, you literally can't even say it's lighting, in fact he took a flash photograph, meaning all the skin in the photo brightened up aswell, meaning the girl he is fuckings skin is even darker. Well I have news for you, my wife isn't a Mexican, her hair doesn't look like that, her skin tone doesn't look like that, and her back doesn't look like that and as I said already tried recreated the photo at various lightings, angles, and with flash, and none match up. Are we just gonna grab random pics from people fucking ethnics on an amateur /b/ thread "pics you aren't supposed to thread" and just start larping that they're her now? Just lol.



The thing is, this could be any female... I do not have enough information in order to verify it.



BrendioEEE said:


> That's not what reverse hypergamy is but imagine my shock that an Ethnic wouldn't be able to comprehend concepts that are more than 10 letters long. Reverse hypergamy is that when you take a 5/10 white male, and pit him against a 3-4/10 ethnic male, the ethnic male has more status on average, and is actually status wise is equivalent typically in some cases to a 6-7/10 White Male just from his status alone.



It is either Chad or your Indian janitor who happens to be 5,2. I am actually somewhat tired of it.



BrendioEEE said:


> This is proven in many such cases, and is the reason why it's almost impossible to find white men with a looksmatch, and why its MUCH easier to find ethnic men with a better looking white female.



Weird is that people on incel.co tend to be in denial about this, specially non-white men.


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Since I can't actually post on incels.is anymore i'll just reply to these posts in this thread. I doubt they'll see this but I don't care.
> 
> I'll start with posts on this thread here
> https://incels.is/threads/brendioeees-wife.187648/
> ...


I FUCKING LOVE THIS GUY


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> That just confirms that most men are just indeed needy. I find it kinda funny because those people are actually the ones blaming men and their neediness. That means, that most men would backstab you for a female if they do have the opportunity for it.


Many such cases, sad shit man.


----------



## LastGerman (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Many such cases, sad shit man.



I cry every time.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

@BrettyBoy Thoughts on this?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> @BrettyBoy Thoughts on this?


Dregster666 is a faggot.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> Dregster666 is a faggot.


Many such cases


----------



## fukmylyf (Mar 26, 2020)

tbh jfl


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

@54UD4D3 Thoughts on this?


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Mar 26, 2020)

yeah we totally just read all that bro


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 26, 2020)

this soy incel like drama doesn't exist on this forum buddy. 
it's all banter and memes, get a grip.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> this soy incel like drama doesn't exist on this forum buddy


*This soy drama started on this forum



*


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> *This soy drama started on this forum
> View attachment 322606
> *


----------



## Petsmart (Mar 26, 2020)

Looks like a story for Keemstar


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> View attachment 322611







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Mar 26, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> the average IQ on .co is in the double digits. why care what any but the few demonstrably high IQ posters think about anything?


why would you only care about what the demonstrably high iq posters think and not the rest?
op clearly cares


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 26, 2020)

TheAscendedOne said:


> every single word twice


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Mar 26, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> It just doesn't make sense for her to be a virgin, given her mental issues history. It makes no sense at all. If she is truly a virgin this is a real miracle, because my life experiences, blackpill and knowledge about women just doesn't add up with that.


I really don't know the story but this sounds about right imo.
Girls can fuck pretty much anytime they want and esp with mental issues they'd want to experiment with sex to stimulate their overthinking brains


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> I really don't know the story but this sounds about right imo.
> Girls can fuck pretty much anytime they want and esp with mental issues they'd want to experiment with sex to stimulate their overthinking brains


Non virgin females have very clear warning signs as it really damages their brain and their ability to pair bond once the partner count goes beyond 1. I have gotten so good at analyzing roasties that I can tell you if a woman is a virgin merely from 1 picture/interaction. Imagine how thorough i'd be over the course of several months.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Non virgin females have very clear warning signs as it really damages their brain and their ability to pair bond once the partner count goes beyond 1. I have gotten so good at analyzing roasties that I can tell you if a woman is a virgin merely from 1 picture/interaction. Imagine how thorough i'd be over the course of several months.


You're just pairing virginity with anxiety and overestimating your abilitys.


----------



## diggbicc (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Non virgin females have very clear warning signs as it really damages their brain and their ability to pair bond once the partner count goes beyond 1. I have gotten so good at analyzing roasties that I can tell you if a woman is a virgin merely from 1 picture/interaction. Imagine how thorough i'd be over the course of several months.


Ok Buddy  

A KHHV be flexin on us


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> You're just pairing virginity with anxiety and overestimating your abilitys.


*Wrong*


diggbicc said:


> Ok Buddy
> 
> A KHHV be flexin on us


I was a V only before actually.


----------



## diggbicc (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I was a V only before actually.


      
Chadioeeee


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> *Wrong*
> 
> I was a V only before actually.


I doubt anyone here honestly believes your wife was a virgin or actually cares if she even is one. It really doesn't matter.

It's just sad that you'd preach the blackpill and instantly fall for the first siren that sang to you.

Blackpilled or not the majority of men are painfully needy and don't even realise it themselves.


----------



## KingOfRome (Mar 26, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> why would you only care about what the demonstrably high iq posters think and not the rest?
> op clearly cares


Because outside whatever value I choose to give them based on respect for their wisdom and intelligence, they and their opinions are worthless to me since they are strangers on the internet. Obviously, the average incel, with his brain the size of a peanut and his time on this planet just over half of mine, has no respectable wisdom or intelligence whatsoever.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Mar 26, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> Because outside whatever value I choose to give them based on respect for their wisdom and intelligence, they and their opinions are worthless to me since they are strangers on the internet. Obviously, the average incel, with his brain the size of a peanut and his time on this planet just over half of mine, has no respectable wisdom or intelligence whatsoever.


Pretty shitty advice to give op. Not caring about what someone thinks of you unless they're as intelligent as you deem fit is obviously a peculiar trait you're after conceiving yourself.

It's borderline impossible to not care about what something thinks of you if you care about it


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> @54UD4D3 Thoughts on this?


Many users on .co have crabs in the bucket mentality where they compete about who is more subhuman and think that they are gatekeepers of the site when most of them are normies and mentalcels in reality. I never understood why someone would hold a grudge against someone for ascending.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> I doubt anyone here honestly believes your wife was a virgin or actually cares if she even is one. It really doesn't matter.


And yet they started this war. *I'm here to end it.*


JustTrynaGrow said:


> It's just sad that you'd preach the blackpill and instantly fall for the first siren that sang to you.


You clearly don't know what you're talking about. I rejected/ghosted a multitude of different women before her, and didn't trust her for months until I was absolutely sure of her legitimacy after rigorous testing. There is no "siren song". The only song is the suicide march of her orbiters.


----------



## KingOfRome (Mar 26, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> Pretty shitty advice to give op. Not caring about what someone thinks of you unless they're as intelligent as you deem fit is obviously a peculiar trait you're after conceiving yourself.
> 
> It's borderline impossible to not care about what something thinks of you if you care about it


Oh quit virtue signalling. If you've been active on the internet for any length of time and you really cared what every Tom-Dick-Harry said about you, you'd have roped out of sheer and utter self-hatred.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 26, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> And yet they started this war. *I'm here to end it.*
> 
> You clearly don't know what you're talking about. I rejected/ghosted a multitude of different women before her, and didn't trust her for months until I was absolutely sure of her legitimacy after rigorous testing. There is no "siren song". The only song is the suicide march of her orbiters.


You're just talking garbage at this point. A "multitude of women" didn't chase your autistic ass.
you're just coping like everybody else


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> You're just talking garbage at this point. A "multitude of women" didn't chase your autistic ass.
> you're just coping like everybody else


Projecting at this point. Not my problem.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 26, 2020)

You dropped something 👑 
I read this everytime i go to sleep


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 26, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You dropped something 👑


thx


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Mar 26, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> Oh quit virtue signalling. If you've been active on the internet for any length of time and you really cared what every Tom-Dick-Harry said about you, you'd have roped out of sheer and utter self-hatred.


It's obvious that the majority of members here care and the ones that don't have been here so long they're too depressed to care.

& where's the virtue signaling? I'm being a dick


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 26, 2020)

please die of obeasity you annoying fat cunt , I hope you fall dead of diabeties you greasy fat cunt. I also hope some ethnic rapes your whore single mother.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Mar 26, 2020)

Any post that talks shit about your fat ass is automatically high IQ


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)

LayDownAndCope said:


> Any post that talks shit about your fat ass is automatically high IQ


Imagine creating over 10 accounts for this.


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Imagine creating over 10 accounts for this.


Who created over 10 accounts


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 28, 2020)

Dn rd but the fact that you waste so much time on this and letting people get under your skin just proves that you know the truth deep down, i'm not going to argue but I think you are dismayed by the bare thought that you might be wrong so you cope by Writing all these essays.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 28, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Dn rd but the fact that you waste so much time on this and letting people get under your skin just proves that you know the truth deep down, i'm not going to argue but I think you are dismayed by the bare thought that you might be wrong so you cope by Writing all these essays.


Not an argument


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 28, 2020)

Op I have slayed over 7 girls now and destroy my dopamine receptors with music and weed can I ever bond with a wife


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 28, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Op I have slayed over 7 girls now and destroy my dopamine receptors with music and weed can I ever bond with a wife


Probably not, it's over.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 28, 2020)

I eill


BrendioEEE said:


> Probably not, it's over.
> View attachment 325464


I will still impregnate Tons of women to spread my genes them eventually settle down and marry and she will accept that I have 10 kids with 10 women bc I'll bee Pitt Clone


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 28, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Not an argument
> View attachment 325452


I explicitly said that I won't argue because you know the truth deep down, these futile attempts to cope by refuting people and letting them get under your skin proves that they have struck a nerve.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 28, 2020)

Swescension said:


> I explicitly said that I won't argue


Then I won


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 28, 2020)

not bad thread i guess, but last part you said about old men fucking and young men rotting with a cherrypicked video of a boomer kissing a prime age girl just sounds like a troll LOL
you shouldnt care this much about what randoms type as a troll on a forum you dont even browse anymore

also your wife is crazy and mentally ill but atleast shes a virgin i guess


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Mar 28, 2020)

I don't give a Fucj


----------



## Truemaxxer (Mar 28, 2020)

Op seems really obsessed with virgins, although i dont believe multiple women chased him, and since he actually fucked her, there are two options: 

1.she was really a virgin

2. she wasnt and the only way op doesnt suicide is to cope that she was, so much he that he convinced himself to live in this alternate reality and defend her "pride".

You got very lucky if option 1 is true..


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 28, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> Op seems really obsessed with virgins, although i dont believe multiple women chased him, and since he actually fucked her, there are two options:
> 
> 1.she was really a virgin
> 
> ...


no she was homeless, there was fundraiser for her, so he just pimped some homeless girl from australia, definetly not a virgin.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 29, 2020)

I hate fucking brendioEEE

Thread startercurryZoomercoomer 
Start dateToday at 2:23 PM
Jump to newIgnoreWatch
https://incels.is/data/avatars/l/23/23981.jpg?1584698747
*curryZoomercoomer
inkwell
-*
JoinedJan 11, 2020Posts486Online6d 15h 18m
Today at 2:23 PM

New
Add bookmark
#1
his wife his a homeless whore, homeless bitches in australia fuck abo drug dealers for heroin and shit. Jfl @ that cuck thinking he has a virgin tradwife, he just took some homeless slut of the street theory. Fuck you brendio you faggot.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2020)

The Following Replies are for the following Low IQ Thread
https://incels.is/threads/i-hate-fucking-brendioeee.189947/


curryZoomercoomer[B] [/B] said:


> his wife his a homeless whore, homeless bitches in australia fuck abo drug dealers for heroin and shit. Jfl @ that cuck thinking he has a virgin tradwife, he just took some homeless slut of the street theory. Fuck you brendio you faggot.


She was literally never on the streets lol, she was provided a hotel room and other accommodation and help from me and some select female friends I approved of. She only went "homeless" in the broader sense of the word, aka she didn't have permanent accommodation, she does now.


[B]chudur-budur [/B] said:


> He seemed to be a highIQ poster. But how much of a retard you have to be to marry up some skank from the street? Damn.
> 
> He could have just date and have sex with her, still it's risky to fuck an STI infested hole though, but anyway.


Just fucking lol, 1 Autistic post by one of @greenboat's alts and there's this new lore about a homeless wife. She literally was living with her parents for all of her life before she was with me.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 29, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> https://incels.is/data/avatars/l/23/23981.jpg?1584698747


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 29, 2020)

I dont understand these essays, if you know she is a virgin like you claim you know. Why bother to convince people it on some random ass obscure forum


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 29, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Old men, fuck young women while young men rot. That is a fact.


This is very ideal, I can't wait to get to my 60s so I can have my young girl harem


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## pisslord (Mar 29, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 326734


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Mar 29, 2020)

That site is full of bitterness and hate, if looksmax gets like that i am leaving 100%


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> That site is full of bitterness and hate, if looksmax gets like that i am leaving 100%


You should leave now then.


----------



## pisslord (Mar 29, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> That site is full of bitterness and hate, if looksmax gets like that i am leaving 100%


thx 4 sharing with us


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2020)

Lol who is this guy? Where did he tell me to my face and I "ignored" him?


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Mar 29, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> You should leave now then.


Why?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> Why?


This site is full of bitterness and hate.


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 29, 2020)

Kek .co chads are living rent free in your head while you cope about the fact that your e-girl didn't get passed around the e-block. Better incel than cuck. Also how low iq does one have to be to believe ethnics have higher status than whites.


----------



## Papal_Guard (Mar 29, 2020)

Lohitang said:


> Kek .co chads are living rent free in your head while you cope that your egirl didn't get passed around the eblack. Better incel than cuck.


JFL


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 29, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> I hate fucking brendioEEE
> 
> Thread startercurryZoomercoomer
> Start dateToday at 2:23 PM
> ...


His whore is gonna cheat on him or maybe she won't who gives a fuck about this attention whore anyway , guy literally became an incel spokesperson on YouTube for status/fame and his girl is mentally ill also the fact that he is also non nt and low iq and low status and poor means that this relationship is fucked and won't last. That being said I hope that he has a happy and prosperous relationship regardless of the above said circumstance.


----------



## Kade (Mar 29, 2020)

This is all really soy and autistic OP, you’re lucky you have a top tier avi


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2020)

Lohitang said:


> Also how low iq does one have to be to believe ethnics have higher status than whites.


The true intention behind the cope of your post has come through. Keep crying while ethnics mog the average white in status because you have autism or something and can't take advantage of it.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 29, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> This site is full of bitterness and hate.






s


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 30, 2020)

@personalityinkwell


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2020)

Lohitang said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> > https://incels.is/data/avatars/l/23/23981.jpg?1584698747


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 30, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> @personalityinkwell


lol wut is this about me and dregster?
Also:
https://incels.is/threads/kawaiii-video-of-naked-brendioeee-climbing-out-of-pool.190255/


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Apr 5, 2020)

@Damo the incel


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 6, 2020)

@personalityinkwell at post https://incels.is/threads/is-this-video-based.192680/post-421033 #13

What's the excuse for her hymen being intact then if she got "rawdogged and impregnated by a 30 year old dude" in a burger king bro? Just lol at you retard.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 7, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> https://incels.is/threads/is-this-video-based.192680/post-421033


https://incels.is/attachments/img_8524-png.2933/


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Apr 7, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> @personalityinkwell at post https://incels.is/threads/is-this-video-based.192680/post-421033 #13
> 
> What's the excuse for her hymen being intact then if she got "rawdogged and impregnated by a 30 year old dude" in a burger king bro? Just lol at you retard.


lmao why make this thread if you are so sure she's a virgin? Isn't she living in a dumpster?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> lmao why make this thread if you are so sure she's a virgin? Isn't she living in a dumpster?


That larp got debunked over a week ago at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Apr 7, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> That larp got debunked over a week ago at this point.


This forum is the biggest joke on this earth, an even greater one that Reddit banning all incel subreddits. This forum is indeed what IncelTears makes it out to be. The forum is full of 30+ pedophiles who talk about 'prime jbs', they call themselves 'trans-agers'. Just fucking LOL. Just be a 36 year old preying on 12 year old girls theory. The fucking survey created by the mods clearly showed that 1/3rd of the forum has kissed a girl at least once, it showed that a decent amount were NOT virgins (excluding escortcels). Most of you are nothing but LARPers who are pretending to be incel. You'll have people here saying that they get tons of fucking matches in Asia, but they will still claim they are incel. There was some faggot here by the name of itsOVER who ascended in Thailand and then got a Russian gf because he wasn't a fakecel mentacel anymore.

There have been people here who have made a mockery of the recent mass shooting in Germany and were either mad because the shooter did not succeed or said the whole thing is the hoax. This is something that the alt-right and /pol/fags like to do so often. 'Oh someone committed mass murder in a mosque and killed children! Must be a hoax'. 'Oh Assad gassed an entire village but RT says Al Qaeda did it so I guess it must be a hoax'. 'Oh there are refugees from Iraq and Syria who want to go to Europe, must be a white genocide going on'. Many so-called incels here just see inceldom as something cool that is controversial, they just like to be part of the 'evil misogynist movement of racist white men'. News flash fakecels, inceldom can occur to anyone and that person doesn't need to be a big fan of Hitler and promote the white genocide meme. I saw some slav here say that Hamudi's inceldom isn't valid because he is a Syrian refugee and has no right to complain. Mods here are the same and that is why they allow fascist and blatant nazis. Reminds me of the gay ass group called the Attomwaffen Division. Most so-called incels who are part of the (((incel))) community are LARPers who just hate holes and are deep into their extremist ideologies of different flavours, whether it be fascism, nazism, radical Islam and/or what not.

https://incels.is/attachments/1586241176427-png.231695/


Most hilarious part of this forum are the people with their reversed racepill. Statistics clearly show that white people are the most sought after race and can easily get into relationships. For you bluepilled retards, go to the BLACKPILL tab on this forum and you will see that Indians + Pakis, Middle-Easterners and Asians are the least attractive, in that order.

https://incels.wiki/w/Scientific_Bl...ith_a_.22preference.22_exclude_any_ethnic_men

Yet some of you fucking dumbass retarded LARPers tell me 'nah the statistics are bullshit'. Just lol at some of the delusional fucktards that believe white women are lusting over Muslims and/or Arabs. I've been in countless situations where old women literally try to get away from me because I look like a stereotypical jihadi while I am an ex-Muslim. Got the terrorist and ISIS label thrown at me by young women and of course by the same types. You're telling me that 95% of fucking holes excluding ethnics is in the ethnic's favor? The only reason why some are so deluded is because they cannot get a 10/10 blonde blue eyed Stacy, or perhaps they are genuinely fucking retarded.

tldr: most of you are /pol/tard ethnic-hating extremists who are LARPing as incels, while denying the most blatant of blackpills, the racepill.


I am done with this forum, it is not truly blackpilled and many of you are genuinely racist. Many of you are pretending to be incels, while you are not. Many of you blame inceldom on blatant bullshit such as wrist size and frame. I'm just so done with this nonsensical forum. I'll just LDAR with my video games while being a blackpilled soggy knee at heart, unlike most of you.
Anyway I'm probably getting a 50% warning or perma ban for this post alone so screw you guys, I'm going to play some MW2 and get a couple nukes now.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## goat2x (Apr 7, 2020)

Have you met her?or its just an e girl relationship

I didnt read a single word btw


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Have you met her?or its just an e girl relationship
> 
> I didnt read a single word btw


yes


----------



## goat2x (Apr 7, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> yes


Post pic


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Apr 7, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 326682















[IMG alt="Ritalincel"]https://incels.is/data/avatars/l/1/1795.jpg?1555042086[/IMG]
Report
*Ritalincel*
_*-*_
Banned
Joined Nov 25, 2017
Last seen 23 minutes ago · Viewing thread _Brutal Blackpill From Jsanza29_
[IMG alt="Ritalincel"]https://incels.is/data/avatars/l/1/1795.jpg?1555042086[/IMG]
*Ritalincel
Banned
-*
JoinedNov 25, 2017Posts23,823Online22d 13h 4m
Apr 12, 2019

Add bookmark
#12
Suis me


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

This forum is the biggest joke on this earth, an even greater one that Reddit banning all incel subreddits. This forum is indeed what IncelTears makes it out to be. The forum is full of 30+ pedophiles who talk about 'prime jbs', they call themselves 'trans-agers'. Just fucking LOL. Just be a 36 year old preying on 12 year old girls theory. The fucking survey created by the mods clearly showed that 1/3rd of the forum has kissed a girl at least once, it showed that a decent amount were NOT virgins (excluding escortcels). Most of you are nothing but LARPers who are pretending to be incel. You'll have people here saying that they get tons of fucking matches in Asia, but they will still claim they are incel. There was some faggot here by the name of itsOVER who ascended in Thailand and then got a Russian gf because he wasn't a fakecel mentacel anymore.

There have been people here who have made a mockery of the recent mass shooting in Germany and were either mad because the shooter did not succeed or said the whole thing is the hoax. This is something that the alt-right and /pol/fags like to do so often. 'Oh someone committed mass murder in a mosque and killed children! Must be a hoax'. 'Oh Assad gassed an entire village but RT says Al Qaeda did it so I guess it must be a hoax'. 'Oh there are refugees from Iraq and Syria who want to go to Europe, must be a white genocide going on'. Many so-called incels here just see inceldom as something cool that is controversial, they just like to be part of the 'evil misogynist movement of racist white men'. News flash fakecels, inceldom can occur to anyone and that person doesn't need to be a big fan of Hitler and promote the white genocide meme. I saw some slav here say that Hamudi's inceldom isn't valid because he is a Syrian refugee and has no right to complain. Mods here are the same and that is why they allow fascist and blatant nazis. Reminds me of the gay ass group called the Attomwaffen Division. Most so-called incels who are part of the (((incel))) community are LARPers who just hate holes and are deep into their extremist ideologies of different flavours, whether it be fascism, nazism, radical Islam and/or what not.

https://incels.is/attachments/1586241176427-png.231695/


Most hilarious part of this forum are the people with their reversed racepill. Statistics clearly show that white people are the most sought after race and can easily get into relationships. For you bluepilled retards, go to the BLACKPILL tab on this forum and you will see that Indians + Pakis, Middle-Easterners and Asians are the least attractive, in that order.

https://incels.wiki/w/Scientific_Bl...ith_a_.22preference.22_exclude_any_ethnic_men

Yet some of you fucking dumbass retarded LARPers tell me 'nah the statistics are bullshit'. Just lol at some of the delusional fucktards that believe white women are lusting over Muslims and/or Arabs. I've been in countless situations where old women literally try to get away from me because I look like a stereotypical jihadi while I am an ex-Muslim. Got the terrorist and ISIS label thrown at me by young women and of course by the same types. You're telling me that 95% of fucking holes excluding ethnics is in the ethnic's favor? The only reason why some are so deluded is because they cannot get a 10/10 blonde blue eyed Stacy, or perhaps they are genuinely fucking retarded.

tldr: most of you are /pol/tard ethnic-hating extremists who are LARPing as incels, while denying the most blatant of blackpills, the racepill.


I am done with this forum, it is not truly blackpilled and many of you are genuinely racist. Many of you are pretending to be incels, while you are not. Many of you blame inceldom on blatant bullshit such as wrist size and frame. I'm just so done with this nonsensical forum. I'll just LDAR with my video games while being a blackpilled soggy knee at heart, unlike most of you.
Anyway I'm probably getting a 50% warning or perma ban for this post alone so screw you guys, I'm going to play some MW2 and get a couple nukes now.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 7, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> View attachment 341851
> 
> View attachment 341852
> 
> ...


I will kill you


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Apr 7, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> I will kill you


[IMG alt="Ritalincel"]https://incels.is/data/avatars/l/1/1795.jpg?1555042086[/IMG]
*Ritalincel
Banned
-*
JoinedNov 25, 2017Posts23,823Online22d 13h 4m
Mar 31, 2019

Add bookmark
#7,098


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Apr 7, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 341863


https://incels.is/threads/theory-ritalincel-maxxing.191141/








it is over loooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 7, 2020)

https://incels.is/data/avatars/s/22/22476.jpg?1573316474
Unfollow
*Causidico*
Banned

Posts 11
Reaction score 0
Time Online 12:43


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Apr 7, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> https://incels.is/data/avatars/s/22/22476.jpg?1573316474
> Unfollow
> *Causidico*
> Banned
> ...







fucking incel weabo cunt fuck off


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 7, 2020)

Completely done with this shit forum full of LARPers and /pol/tard users

Thread starternihility
Start dateA moment ago
Jump to newIgnoreWatch
https://incels.is/data/avatars/l/20/20071.jpg?1585733155
*nihility
Mythic
-*
JoinedJul 26, 2019Posts4,912Online112d 10h 38m
A moment ago

New
Add bookmark
#1

https://incels.is/attachments/1585022591990-png.231724/


----------



## Madhate (Apr 7, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> This forum is the biggest joke on this earth, an even greater one that Reddit banning all incel subreddits. This forum is indeed what IncelTears makes it out to be. The forum is full of 30+ pedophiles who talk about 'prime jbs', they call themselves 'trans-agers'. Just fucking LOL. Just be a 36 year old preying on 12 year old girls theory. The fucking survey created by the mods clearly showed that 1/3rd of the forum has kissed a girl at least once, it showed that a decent amount were NOT virgins (excluding escortcels). Most of you are nothing but LARPers who are pretending to be incel. You'll have people here saying that they get tons of fucking matches in Asia, but they will still claim they are incel. There was some faggot here by the name of itsOVER who ascended in Thailand and then got a Russian gf because he wasn't a fakecel mentacel anymore.
> 
> There have been people here who have made a mockery of the recent mass shooting in Germany and were either mad because the shooter did not succeed or said the whole thing is the hoax. This is something that the alt-right and /pol/fags like to do so often. 'Oh someone committed mass murder in a mosque and killed children! Must be a hoax'. 'Oh Assad gassed an entire village but RT says Al Qaeda did it so I guess it must be a hoax'. 'Oh there are refugees from Iraq and Syria who want to go to Europe, must be a white genocide going on'. Many so-called incels here just see inceldom as something cool that is controversial, they just like to be part of the 'evil misogynist movement of racist white men'. News flash fakecels, inceldom can occur to anyone and that person doesn't need to be a big fan of Hitler and promote the white genocide meme. I saw some slav here say that Hamudi's inceldom isn't valid because he is a Syrian refugee and has no right to complain. Mods here are the same and that is why they allow fascist and blatant nazis. Reminds me of the gay ass group called the Attomwaffen Division. Most so-called incels who are part of the (((incel))) community are LARPers who just hate holes and are deep into their extremist ideologies of different flavours, whether it be fascism, nazism, radical Islam and/or what not.
> 
> ...



imagine writing an essay that no one will read about a troll forum OMEGALUL


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

Fuck it bro i'll bite, altho it might take awhile to respond to this literal copypasta, jfl.


personalityinkwell said:


> This forum is the biggest joke on this earth, an even greater one that Reddit banning all incel subreddits. This forum is indeed what IncelTears makes it out to be. The forum is full of 30+ pedophiles who talk about 'prime jbs', they call themselves 'trans-agers'. Just fucking LOL. Just be a 36 year old preying on 12 year old girls theory.


What does this have to do with me?


personalityinkwell said:


> The fucking survey created by the mods clearly showed that 1/3rd of the forum has kissed a girl at least once, it showed that a decent amount were NOT virgins (excluding escortcels). Most of you are nothing but LARPers who are pretending to be incel.


Escortcels are fakecels, however nobody on here is larping as Incel, there's a lot of Incels larping as sex havers on here tho.


personalityinkwell said:


> You'll have people here saying that they get tons of fucking matches in Asia, but they will still claim they are incel.


More (((JBW))) nonsense. Just lol at thinking that being able to get swarthes of subhuman females in a third world country that you mog by a solid point or 3 is "Ascending" meanwhile ethnic males whenever they get with a white female typically get mogged by the white female. This is a fact.


personalityinkwell said:


> There have been people here who have made a mockery of the recent mass shooting in Germany and were either mad because the shooter did not succeed or said the whole thing is the hoax. This is something that the alt-right and /pol/fags like to do so often. 'Oh someone committed mass murder in a mosque and killed children! Must be a hoax'. 'Oh Assad gassed an entire village but RT says Al Qaeda did it so I guess it must be a hoax'. 'Oh there are refugees from Iraq and Syria who want to go to Europe, must be a white genocide going on'.


*Unironically Based Literally Everything You Tried to Make fun of here is True*


personalityinkwell said:


> Many so-called incels here just see inceldom as something cool that is controversial, they just like to be part of the 'evil misogynist movement of racist white men'. News flash fakecels, inceldom can occur to anyone and that person doesn't need to be a big fan of Hitler and promote the white genocide meme.


White Genocide is one of the main reasons why Inceldom exists among white men tho. Hypergamy among whites is because of white genocide.


personalityinkwell said:


> I saw some slav here say that Hamudi's inceldom isn't valid because he is a Syrian refugee and has no right to complain.


*Unironically Based AND True*


personalityinkwell said:


> Mods here are the same and that is why they allow fascist and blatant nazis. Reminds me of the gay ass group called the Attomwaffen Division. Most so-called incels who are part of the (((incel))) community are LARPers who just hate holes and are deep into their extremist ideologies of different flavours, whether it be fascism, nazism, radical Islam and/or what not.
> 
> https://incels.is/attachments/1586241176427-png.231695/


And yet they banned and issued out extreme warnings for dropping the true forbidden racepills about ethnic men succeeding with white women.


personalityinkwell said:


> Most hilarious part of this forum are the people with their reversed racepill. Statistics clearly show that white people are the most sought after race and can easily get into relationships.


Getting with uglier females, particularly of another race doesn't count. That's not ascending.


personalityinkwell said:


> For you bluepilled retards, go to the BLACKPILL tab on this forum and you will see that Indians + Pakis, Middle-Easterners and Asians are the least attractive, in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> https://incels.wiki/w/Scientific_Bl...ith_a_.22preference.22_exclude_any_ethnic_men


You are unable to rationally comprehend what these statistics means. It means that on dating apps, women prefer extremely good looking white men. Wow so if you're an 8/10 White Male you get to pump and dump swarthes of sub 4 females on dating apps, wow okay, this is fucking epic. Jfl. Meanwhile good luck at ever even being able to find a single piece of visual evidence of a white man with a female who he mogs or is even looksmatched to. You'll be able to find tons of visual evidence of ethnic men with white females WHO mog them or are looksmatched to, MORE LIKELY THE FEMALE MOGS THEM THAN LOOKSMATCHED THO. This is the reality of the racepill. The TRUE forbidden racepill, is that high tier white men get subhumans, and lucky ethnic men get high tier white women. Idk about you, but i'd rather pick the second option.


personalityinkwell said:


> Yet some of you fucking dumbass retarded LARPers tell me 'nah the statistics are bullshit'. Just lol at some of the delusional fucktards that believe white women are lusting over Muslims and/or Arabs. I've been in countless situations where old women literally try to get away from me because I look like a stereotypical jihadi while I am an ex-Muslim. Got the terrorist and ISIS label thrown at me by young women and of course by the same types. You're telling me that 95% of fucking holes excluding ethnics is in the ethnic's favor? The only reason why some are so deluded is because they cannot get a 10/10 blonde blue eyed Stacy, or perhaps they are genuinely fucking retarded.
> 
> tldr: most of you are /pol/tard ethnic-hating extremists who are LARPing as incels, while denying the most blatant of blackpills, the racepill.



White women are statussexual, and the fact of the matter is ethnics in many parts of the west have enough status to increase their SMV to a total value equalling that of a 6/10 white male in looks. Keep in mind that a 5/10 white male, is more like a 4/10 to white women because of his negative status. That means a 4/10 white man is a 3/10, etc etc. This status boost may not help every ethnic, with every white woman, but it absolutely helps some, especially in the most degenerate parts of the world, and its why you get situtations like this.












Your browser is not able to display this video.












Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.












Your browser is not able to display this video.










































































































































































Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 7, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> > https://incels.is/data/avatars/s/22/22476.jpg?1573316474
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Apr 7, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Fuck it bro i'll bite, altho it might take awhile to respond to this literal copypasta, jfl.
> 
> What does this have to do with me?
> 
> ...


lmfao, only read a little but I'll send it over to gymletethnicel
EDIT: he responded
https://incels.is/threads/brendioee...rd-users-and-bbc-deniers.192992/#post-4219167


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Apr 7, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 341990


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Apr 7, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> It just doesn't make sense for her to be a virgin, given her mental issues history. It makes no sense at all. If she is truly a virgin this is a real miracle, because my life experiences, blackpill and knowledge about women just doesn't add up with that.


----------



## Saltner (Apr 7, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Fuck it bro i'll bite, altho it might take awhile to respond to this literal copypasta, jfl.
> 
> What does this have to do with me?
> 
> ...


Should I move to west to ascend then?


----------



## Shady (Apr 7, 2020)

hey @BrendioEEE, your "wife" is an attention whore who want chad's dick


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 7, 2020)

Posts6Reputation0


----------



## gymletethnicel (Apr 7, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Fuck it bro i'll bite, altho it might take awhile to respond to this literal copypasta, jfl.
> 
> What does this have to do with me?
> 
> ...


----------



## Shady (Apr 7, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Posts6Reputation0


posts 11
Reputation 2


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 7, 2020)

Shady said:


> posts 11
> Reputation 2


damn u on the grind


----------



## Shady (Apr 7, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> damn u on the grind


oki


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

Shady said:


> hey @BrendioEEE, your "wife" is an attention whore who want chad's dick


Cry for me


----------



## Age of Empires (Apr 7, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> This forum is the biggest joke on this earth, an even greater one that Reddit banning all incel subreddits. This forum is indeed what IncelTears makes it out to be. The forum is full of 30+ pedophiles who talk about 'prime jbs', they call themselves 'trans-agers'. Just fucking LOL. Just be a 36 year old preying on 12 year old girls theory. The fucking survey created by the mods clearly showed that 1/3rd of the forum has kissed a girl at least once, it showed that a decent amount were NOT virgins (excluding escortcels). Most of you are nothing but LARPers who are pretending to be incel. You'll have people here saying that they get tons of fucking matches in Asia, but they will still claim they are incel. There was some faggot here by the name of itsOVER who ascended in Thailand and then got a Russian gf because he wasn't a fakecel mentacel anymore.
> 
> There have been people here who have made a mockery of the recent mass shooting in Germany and were either mad because the shooter did not succeed or said the whole thing is the hoax. This is something that the alt-right and /pol/fags like to do so often. 'Oh someone committed mass murder in a mosque and killed children! Must be a hoax'. 'Oh Assad gassed an entire village but RT says Al Qaeda did it so I guess it must be a hoax'. 'Oh there are refugees from Iraq and Syria who want to go to Europe, must be a white genocide going on'. Many so-called incels here just see inceldom as something cool that is controversial, they just like to be part of the 'evil misogynist movement of racist white men'. News flash fakecels, inceldom can occur to anyone and that person doesn't need to be a big fan of Hitler and promote the white genocide meme. I saw some slav here say that Hamudi's inceldom isn't valid because he is a Syrian refugee and has no right to complain. Mods here are the same and that is why they allow fascist and blatant nazis. Reminds me of the gay ass group called the Attomwaffen Division. Most so-called incels who are part of the (((incel))) community are LARPers who just hate holes and are deep into their extremist ideologies of different flavours, whether it be fascism, nazism, radical Islam and/or what not.
> 
> ...



The forum.isnt all that bad .
After a while you kind of get an eye for the fakecels , they behave differently .
Anyway , why dont you make a ban appeal?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 7, 2020)

Didn't read mate


----------



## Shady (Apr 7, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Cry for me
> View attachment 342101


i just copyed it from other post no i don't cry for him because i don't like tupacc and rap


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

Age of Empires said:


> The forum.isnt all that bad .
> After a while you kind of get an eye for the fakecels , they behave differently .
> Anyway , why dont you make a ban appeal?


I didn't make this post lol


----------



## KingOfRome (Apr 7, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> https://incels.is/attachments/1586241176427-png.231695/


 Holy shit, he's a stormcel too, unbelievable. As if I didn't have enough reason to call him a dunce.



BrendioEEE said:


> Getting with uglier females, particularly of another race doesn't count. That's not ascending.


With all due respect, yes it is, by definition. And by one point? A single, solitary point? That's within the realm of _subjectivity_ it's such a small amount.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> With all due respect, yes it is, by definition.


No, unless you can ascend with your looksmatched, racematched (or equal value looksmatched race such as Japanese if you're white), virginmatched girl it is not ascension, it is coping and degeneracy.


KingOfRome said:


> And by one point? A single, solitary point? That's within the realm of _subjectivity_ it's such a small amount.


*I have been in the realm of Objectivity for over 7 years.*




In fact I would say basically any time hypergamy or reverse hypergamy happens it is not merely 1 point, it's typically 2-3.


----------



## Zangano1 (Apr 7, 2020)

brutal


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

Replying to post #30 by based_meme

*It's a good thing my IQ is already 3000+ because anything that can lower it will still be higher than anyone elses. *


----------



## Age of Empires (Apr 7, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I didn't make this post lol


im confused


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

gymletethnicel said:


> View attachment 342089


I don't expect an ethnic to have an actual argument anyways.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 7, 2020)

"Ethnics still have the advantage over average white men in the west and always will until something changes and the marxists get stopped. "

Stopped reading, lol.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

Moggy said:


> "Ethnics still have the advantage over average white men in the west and always will until something changes and the marxists get stopped. "
> 
> Stopped reading, lol.


Not an argument


----------

